# Anti Virus?



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2011)

What anti-virus are you guys running?


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2011)

Right now, none... but usually any of the popular free ones are pretty equal (AVG, Avast, Avira, etc...). There aren't any that I would pay for.

Here's a site that compares the popular free ones: Microsoft Security Essentials vs Avira vs avast! vs AVG: A comprehensive comparison to help you decide which (free) anti-malware security software you should use | Freeware Reviews | dotTech

Once you narrow down the ones you like, you can find more info by searching for specific phrases like "avg vs avast" or any two you think you might like. 

I've probably used AVG the most, then Comodo, but plan on giving Avast another try soon. 

If you go the Comodo route, I'd install the anti-virus and firewall separately if you want both, instead of the suite that contains all of them. I forget what I didn't like about the suite, but it seemed like way too much was going on and I like to keep it as lean & fast as possible... since I spend more time using the computer than clicking on viruses.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah I'm using AVG and Avast just because they both got seemingly stellar reviews.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 16, 2011)

here's a post i wrote on my google plus about this subject.
"I think its time i spoke about my feelings on anti-virus software. Fuck Mc-Afee. I decided to give a copy of Mc-Afee antivirus plus a try for a week because i got a free copy of it when i got the new motherboard for my desktop that i built back in October. Honestly even though i got a free one year license for it i still feel gypped enough that i feel like walking the half mile over to the Mc-Afee headquarters to throw rocks at their windows. one may ask "how can you feel gypped when you got one year of anti virus free?" Because of the fact that in one week it managed to allow 12 viruses through its supposedly "always active protection" and preceded to tell me after multiple virus scans that my computer was completely clean even though Ad images that I did not download were appearing on my desktop. after one week I simply had enough of Mc-Afee's shit and uninstalled it and re-installed AVG free which promptly took care of the viruses that Mc-Afee missed. Yes, that's right a Free version of AVG preforms far better as an anti-virus than a premium version of Mc-Afee. That's when you know your product has failed."


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 16, 2011)

I do not use antivirus on any of my 7 computers.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 16, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I do not use antivirus on any of my 7 computers.



Will you use one on your eighth?


I use Trend Micro Titanium. It does the job.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it's not really a big issue unless you have other people using your computer. Nobody uses my personal computer but they do use the other computers which I also use so I try to keep them clean.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 16, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I think it's not really a big issue unless you have other people using your computer. Nobody uses my personal computer but they do use the other computers which I also use so I try to keep them clean.



generally your right it is not a major issue for the average user, but then i am not the average user in that i tend to download around 5-6 gigs every other day of stuff. so while most people are not at that much of a risk techies like me who download and upload files constantly tend to be extremely at fucking risk of viruses and therefore anti-virus protection is a must.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah exactly, but its much much riskier when you have several retards running around clicking every pop up ever


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 16, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) is free as in free beer and it runs with little resources. *You have no reason to run an unprotected Windows box* no matter what you deem your skill level or usage habits. That being said if you aren't running a legit copy of Windows you might want to steer clear of this and head to avast or something.

MSE seems to have a low number of false positives and has detected the most in my experience vs the alternatives and lately Microsoft has been improving their software a lot. At the very least grab something to catch the perpetuation of malware ridden files before you pump them off to unsuspecting friends.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 16, 2011)

CapinCripes said:


> here's a post i wrote on my google plus about this subject.
> "I think its time i spoke about my feelings on anti-virus software. Fuck Mc-Afee. I decided to give a copy of Mc-Afee antivirus plus a try for a week because i got a free copy of it when i got the new motherboard for my desktop that i built back in October. Honestly even though i got a free one year license for it i still feel gypped enough that i feel like walking the half mile over to the Mc-Afee headquarters to throw rocks at their windows. one may ask "how can you feel gypped when you got one year of anti virus free?" Because of the fact that in one week it managed to allow 12 viruses through its supposedly "always active protection" and preceded to tell me after multiple virus scans that my computer was completely clean even though Ad images that I did not download were appearing on my desktop. after one week I simply had enough of Mc-Afee's shit and uninstalled it and re-installed AVG free which promptly took care of the viruses that Mc-Afee missed. Yes, that's right a Free version of AVG preforms far better as an anti-virus than a premium version of Mc-Afee. That's when you know your product has failed."



The problem you're running into here is the problem with anti virus. All it does is search for signatures/hashes associated with known troubled files. If it hasn't experienced the issue yet there will be no signature for it and it won't report anything wrong. The best you can do is keep your signature database current with updates as soon as they are pushed and that is true with any antivirus.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been using Avast for years ever since I got an unbelievably annoying virus on my desktop and haven't had a single issue since. What I can't figure out is how/why my laptop runs very smoothly, yet my desktop is slow as hell with Avast?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 17, 2011)

macafee...

...go ahead & buy it & never have problems again. im thru with "free" anti-virus software.


----------



## AySay (Dec 17, 2011)

mac OSX


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 17, 2011)

I went from Norton, to McAfee, to Kaspersky, to AVG. Kaspersky was the worst I have ever used, while AVG is the best I have ever used. Kaspersky used so much of my laptop's resources, that I really couldn't do anything with it. It was a minimalist laptop with 1Gb of RAM, but Kaspersky used about 350-400 Mb of my RAM, leaving almost no free RAM left. And then my much less powerful netbook handled AVG with no problems.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been using Norton Security 360 and its predecessors for 10+ years. I haven't seen a need to change. 

Though I have dealt with the others at work and laugh after the fact when said customer DL's spyware/virus because their browser said they needed to run program X.


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 17, 2011)

I use Avast on all my computers. Paying for anti-virus when free options like this are out is just silly.

Also:


> mac OSX



Macs are actually less secure (look up the information guys post on those hacking events) it's just nobody writes viruses for them because nobody uses them.

Better hope Macs don't get more popular......

You're probably safe


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 17, 2011)

I am using that microsoft essentials in place of AVG, as newer AVGs are pigs and rubbing me the wrong way. Not to mention last time something did happen AVG did crap all and microsoft eventually got me out of it (after I managed to procure it)



AySay said:


> mac OSX



The only reason mac don't see much in terms of malware is people don't bother writing malware for 5 users . It is a social phenomenon, not better security.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 17, 2011)

Apart from the inbuilt Microsoft Security Essentials and the Malicious software removal tool (if needed) i use _sandboxie_. It's not an antivirus so beware but it seems to keep all my shit in order and virus/malware free so far.

See the post in the link below.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...t-spyware-viruses-again-yes-i-am-serious.html


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Dec 17, 2011)

I use Avast, and run weekly checks with Spybot search and destroy.


----------



## malufet (Dec 17, 2011)

Using avast for 3 years now, never had problems.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah I like Avast and AVG. And I LOVE Spybot search and destroy. And I also use a Mac at home, so that makes me feel safe (and I'm aware that I'm only safer because there aren't too many viruses written for OSX. I don't care what the reason - just that I'm safer!)
I've used the pay ones, and I agree that McAfee isn't desirable, and Kapersky tended to be way too invasive, rather than just a quiet background operation. Norton seems pretty good for the pay softwares, but it depends on the actual Norton version. We used an enterprise level at work which is awesome. But I've never had much luck with the single user home versions. 

And definitely the best protection is to know what you're doing. I could turn off all my antivirus stuff and get less viruses in a year than having the thing antivirused up the wazoo and handing it over to some friends/people I work with. People download an amazing amount of suspicious stuff.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> .
> 
> And definitely the best protection is to know what you're doing. I could turn off all my antivirus stuff and get less viruses in a year than having the thing antivirused up the wazoo and handing it over to some friends/people I work with. People download an amazing amount of suspicious stuff.



Pretty much the best advice. Don't be stupid online.

If you're really paranoid, you could always wipe and reinstall your OS on a regular basis if you think you have rootkits installed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2011)

But guys it says Im the 1 millionth visitor and all I have to do is download this executable called sp0rk and enter credit card info?


----------



## AySay (Dec 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The only reason mac don't see much in terms of malware is people don't bother writing malware for 5 users . It is a social phenomenon, not better security.



Whatever goober. I can pr0nsurf in peace...


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 18, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> Pretty much the best advice. Don't be stupid online.
> 
> If you're really paranoid, you could always wipe and reinstall your OS on a regular basis if you think you have rootkits installed.



Actually, that's pretty decent advice. I run Parallels on my Mac for Windows stuff. But you can also use it (or VMWare, or a freeware version) to run virtual machines that you can simply close down and essentially erase if they get infected. I'm not sure if that keeps the more pernicious ones from crossing over into the main OS, though.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 18, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> But guys it says Im the 1 millionth visitor and all I have to do is download this executable called sp0rk and enter credit card info?



 
And there are so many programs that are either posing as antivirus or are real antivirus with just bad business models, too. You can pretty much type any word and add .dll to it and search and a whole bunch of programs will come up purporting to have searched your machine and determined that the file is a virus and needs to be removed by their software. Conveniently available via a simple download button right on the web page! Whoo hoo!


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 19, 2011)

You can pay $25 a month on car insurance with this one weird old trick!
You can get a flat belly with this 1 weird old tip!
You can grow your dick 4 inches with this one weird old trick!
You can *fill in the blank* with this one weird old trick/tip!

I wonder if there's a weird old trick/tip to get a Carvin guitar for $5.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 19, 2011)

For my laptop, I use Kapersky...it came with my laptop when I purchased it, so I just keep renewing it and never had a problem.

For my desktop, I use McAfee, for the same reason.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is my problem with anti virus in this day in age.

I am solely responsible for maintainig roughly 2000 desktops and laptops operated by adult employees, college students, and high schools students in a learning environment. Obviously I have a LOT of experience when it comes to dealing with the effects of nasty code. Most popular viruses are coded to be blatant and destructive. This allows a few things. It scares an uninformed user almost instantly. This fear can be used to extract money from the user thanks to the "you have viruses pay us to fix it" windows all over the screen. The malicious side allows the files affected to either be destroyed by the virus itself, OR destroyed by antivirus in an attempt to remove offending files. 

Either way there is rarely a worthwhile way to repair the infected installation. This is why cloning software and backups are a FAR better investment than antivirus subscriptions which are always playing catch-up and are now acting against the user when cleaning.

TL;DR : Don't use always-on anti-virus, practice safe browsing, and don't let others use your machine.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a piece of advice guys, just have one anti-virus. There`s no use for more than 1 on a pc, and having more than 2 will result in confliction with the multiple antiviruses. Also security becomes so tight, that things wont be smooth, and you will have to enable many options/ports/etc to ensure there is no problem. And that is a pain in the ass. I use AVG by the way.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 21, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> TL;DR : Don't use always-on anti-virus, practice safe browsing, and don't let others use your machine.



Good advice, unless you're on a shared computer. Then you're better off either sandboxing or running regular malware/AV scans.


I wish i could get away with using this computer myself but the inevitable 'tard will always wander on to this and do something stupid no matter how much i educate them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Good advice, unless you're on a shared computer. Then you're better off either sandboxing or running regular malware/AV scans.
> 
> 
> I wish i could get away with using this computer myself but the inevitable 'tard will always wander on to this and do something stupid no matter how much i educate them.



I know right, one time I let my buddy play starcraft on my computer for maybe an hour while I left somewhere and he had decided to "download some cool skins" for the game, they came with some pretty nifty free malware too


----------



## GazPots (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep, can't escape it.


----------



## Gyver (Dec 29, 2011)

Thought Id chime in on this, I actually work for an Antivirus company. Im not going to say which. However, from what I see day by day is that indeed there is no be all end all antivirus virus. A layered security approach is always best, meaning have your fav antivirus installed, and a post infection/malware cleaner installed as well ie: malwarebytes/super antispyware. Have good browsing habits, and have the following always up to date as malware/virus writers are always looking for exploits when mass deploying their malware packages into the wild:

- Latest version of your browser (IE,Firefox, Chrome)
- Latest version of Java console
- Latest version of Adobe reader
- Latest Microsoft updates for your OS
- Latest version of Adobe Flash
- Latest updates for resident Antivirus
- Common sense

I can also tell you this, no OS is safe. We have already seen network spread OSx infection, and as common rogue AVs on Snow Leopard and Lion.


----------



## Mexi (Dec 29, 2011)

Kaspersky Internet Security and don't be a douchebag on the internet. their nifty virtual keyboard keeps pesky keyloggers away


----------



## FireInside (Dec 29, 2011)

Avira.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 3, 2012)

I use Microsoft Security Essentials as my "always-on" antivirus program because of its small footprint and reasonable detection rate, and then I also periodically run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware to check for anything MSE might have missed. It's a good system, but it's not perfect. At one point I ended up with one of those super annoying fake anti-virus programs, and it was a bitch to clean from my computer. Nothing I tried could detect it, so I had to track that sucker down manually, which took hours. This thing was well hidden, it wasn't in a typical spot for a virus and had made itself a hidden file. And then once I had killed it, I discovered my computer no longer knew how to use an internet browser. To fix that, I had to manually edit the registry.

It was quite the bloodsucker.

I need to point out, however, that at that point in time, I was literally only visiting six sites on the internet: SS.org, Google News, and 4 webcomics that I'd been reading for YEARS without issue. I'm definitely a proponent of safe browsing practices, there is still an inherent risk even when you're not wantonly traipsing around the internet like a moron.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah like that one time Dddorian got a virus from SSO


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 3, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah like that one time Dddorian got a virus from SSO



A virus from SSO?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 4, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> A virus from SSO?



Yeah a while ago, like 09ish


----------



## DGKarehere (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been using Avast and Spybot for two years and I never had any problems. 

However, I'm the only user on this computer so, I don't click on shitty pop-ups and ads..


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 9, 2012)

Webroot. Prior to that I was doing the periodic OS re-install. Got tired of it. Went webroot and haven't looked back. Of course, I know approximately jack shit about computers. I can do some low-level programming though, LOL!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry people, it's not just antivirus/malware you need to have protection for. You should be running a full protection suite that has a software firewall. Take your unsecured computer near a hacking convention and see how long it lasts without it. Seriously, the number of people who don't run any protection is ridiculous 

You don't have to click on dodgy links to get malware on your computer. It can be written to install in the code that displays ads on websites, or even embedded in the code of the page. Just because you're not clicking something doesn't mean that you aren't going to get something.

And to anyone who says "get a mac" I give you this:


----------



## wlfers (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for that.

I just use MSE and do a format every 4-6 months. Something about a clean install with fresh drivers- and it kills some time if I'm bored. I should just clone my next fresh install.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to be a fan of AVG. Then I noticed my "System" process ballooning in size, even though AVG's .exe process files stayed relatively small. I had no idea what was causing the problem, and I couldn't find anything when I searched for it. Because I just didn't want the hassle of going through backing up all my files and reinstalling everything, I simply bought more RAM and lived with it. Then finally I stumbled on the answer by accident, that AVG was the culprit. I unloaded that sucker as fast as I could and switched to MSE, and my computer has run much better ever since.

I preached AVG's gospel for years, but after that, I think I told pretty much everyone I had ever recommended it to that they should get rid of it. I even discovered my grandpa was having the exact same problem.


----------



## 1337 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol no one has mentioned Nod32.


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 11, 2012)

None..Get a MAC  But when I did, I used the free version of AVAST. Never had any virus related issues.


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 11, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


>



LOL


----------



## Severance (Jan 11, 2012)

System recovery from a date when you weren't infected is about a bazillion times more effective then antivirus. Also it's free. Now if you get a virus that locks you out of the system recovery menu that's when you need to be worried, but most viruses are just shitty adware viruses that try to trick you into to paying for software that is tailored into the virus sometimes causing identity theft. Really if you stick to websites you know are safe and don't go looking for porn on google you will be fine.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, I was using Avira and it let a nasty little "Win 7 Security 2012" virus through. I cleaned the virus off (I thought) and got reinfected within hours.

I'm now running Ubuntu, best virus protection money doesn't need to buy


----------



## Lagtastic (Jan 11, 2012)

Sandbox gentlemen. 

I haven't run Antivirus or Antimalware programs for years. I do get infected from time to time, but it's cleaned off within a minute, every time.

Sandbox runs your web browser, or any program for that matter, in a virtual sandbox that you can easily empty. Check out my thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...t-spyware-viruses-again-yes-i-am-serious.html


----------



## NosralTserrof (Jan 16, 2012)

Oddly enough, I'm just using Microsoft Security Essentials on my XP PC. 

It works. Well.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 24, 2012)

NOD32. Never have to worry; best I've used.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 24, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> Sandbox gentlemen.
> 
> I haven't run Antivirus or Antimalware programs for years. I do get infected from time to time, but it's cleaned off within a minute, every time.
> 
> ...



Even my computer retarded family can understand this and it works (so far).


Awesome sauce.


----------

